# need diy co2 help for 1/2 gallon tank



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

i have done diy co2 for a 10 gallon tank befor but not sure about it for this little of a tank. ive used ocean spray bottles befor but would that mix and set up be to much for this tank? would use a lime wood air stone, i think i have it some where. there is nothing in the tank but plants and i mainly want to jump start them befor probably shirmp go in it

there are pics in this thread
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/nano-aquariums/78602-my-new-mini-tank.html


----------



## Justindew (Apr 15, 2011)

If you use co2 in a tank without any fauna you can pretty much use a two liter bottle if you wanted to. However starting your plants off with co2 then switching to non co2 will do more harm then good.


----------



## pepetj (Oct 2, 2008)

Justindew said:


> If you use co2 in a tank without any fauna you can pretty much use a two liter bottle if you wanted to. However starting your plants off with co2 then switching to non co2 will do more harm then good.


Fist sentence I totally agree. No fauna = No CO2 dead fish/inverts.

As for your second sentence... I disagree. Providing a source of bio-available Carbon to a new planted tank (regardless it size) and then removing it when the biomass has grown noticeably is a safe tried and true method. Going from CO2 to non-CO2 is something I have done (and others) several times without problems (and then back to CO2).

This is done in different ways. The Dry Start Method (DSM) does just that: uses the higher CO2 concentration in atmospheric air (within an environment of high humidity) to 'jump-start" the planted tank. Water is used to keep the substrate moist but not overly saturated. Once the plants grow "enough" the tank is flooded and left with or without CO2.

Same can be done submersed using Glutaraldehyde solutions (e.g. Excel, CO2 Booster to name two), DIY or pressurized CO2 and then cutting it off once desired growth is achieved. Plants will grow at slower pace but stay healthy nevertheless.

Transition from a rich bioavailable carbon environment to a limited one is better done slowly so plants can adapt without much stress and not risking an algae outbrake. Of course other factors come into play (light, nutrients, temperature...)

Pepetj
Santo Domingo


----------



## Justindew (Apr 15, 2011)

pepetj said:


> Fist sentence I totally agree. No fauna = No CO2 dead fish/inverts.
> 
> As for your second sentence... I disagree. Providing a source of bio-available Carbon to a new planted tank (regardless it size) and then removing it when the biomass has grown noticeably is a safe tried and true method. Going from CO2 to non-CO2 is something I have done (and others) several times without problems (and then back to CO2).
> 
> ...


I agree with you to a certain extent however it really depends on the actual plants being used there are some that will not take the conversion from co2 to no co2 very well even some that will simply not grow without a mist of co2. I have seen it happen in tanks when I tried to go from pressurized to diy co2 even, because I didn't have time to make it down to get my tank refilled. Also when it comes to the DSM the only way I have ever been able to keep my plants from taking a hit once submerging was to pump the co2 until my water looked like some club soda. However all of this being said it may have just been me not allowing my plants to slowly adapt to the limited carbon environment.


----------



## Justindew (Apr 15, 2011)

PS: Your order is in the mail.


----------

